
Removing the Doors of a C8 Corvette Is a Questionable Decision - maydemir
https://www.carscoops.com/2020/09/removing-the-doors-of-a-c8-corvette-might-not-be-the-best-of-ideas/
======
762236
You don't remove the doors from a unibody chassis --- they are structural. A
jeep is body on frame.

